
Interactive Map of Toronto Housing Changes 2011-2016 - cityandtech
http://www.mapto.ca/maps/2017/4/17/interactive-change-in-housing-at-the-block-level-in-the-gta-2011-2016
======
dugditches
There's lots of talk about tapping into the 'green belt' to allow more
residential building.

Something needs to be done though, soon and carefully. The market's getting
out of control. And often what you don't hear is the 'spillovers'.

1.Where a person from toronto sells their home for a lot, then travels to a
town outside toronto to retire/settle down. Local residents/new home owners
can't compete with these buyers with so much capital(especially in areas with
supressed/depressed employement).

2.Where people give up trying to afford living in Toronto and move out of town
to commute. This has caused rents in Hamilton/Burlington etc to skyrocket.

~~~
Waterluvian
I live an hour from Toronto. Single detached homes closing prices went up 40%
since last April. It's an unsustainable bubble.

~~~
snowwindwaves
Nope just catching up to the valuations in Vancouver, New York, London, Tokyo
and other desirable international cities.

~~~
acchow
New York and London definitely attract global talent. Toronto is not like
them.

This is a speculation bubble.

~~~
sanswork
Toronto is pretty cheap for a city of its size.

~~~
ziikutv
And pretty awesome. You will appreciate it 100% more if you visit our capitol.

~~~
uiri
Comparing Toronto with Ottawa is simply not a fair comparison. It is like
comparing New York City with Albany or Seattle with Olympia.

The City of Ottawa includes the core of Ottawa plus all of its suburbs
(excluding the Quebec side) and does not even top a million people. Everything
is spread out and suburban such that our capitol is more like a bunch of
closely spaced towns than anything resembling an actual city.

The City of Toronto (which _excludes_ most of the suburbs) is, on its own,
triple the population of Ottawa. The Greater Toronto Area is over 5x the
population of the National Capital Region.

~~~
ziikutv
I think your points are definitely valid if I was being objective. But.. that
was just a subjective statement :)

------
quickben
GTA has more than enough housing supply:

[https://betterdwelling.com/city/toronto/toronto-has-
over-990...](https://betterdwelling.com/city/toronto/toronto-has-
over-99000-unoccupied-homes-heres-where-they-are-interactive/)

The above, and the fact that the YOY is, 30% now? It makes people 'trade' it
for profit and not live in it. Hence the last month legal measures to tackle
speculation.

Every time people talk about 'tapping the green belt', they are either
misinformed or paid to write that.

~~~
msie
Interesting quote from the article:

"I know what you’re thinking, foreign buyers! Well, foreign buyers aren’t
usually census respondents so these are most likely domestic residents.
AirBnB, pied-à-terre, or short-term renting are all uses I’ve heard from
owners of multiple Toronto homes. The most popular reason however, is likely
plain ole’ speculation."

~~~
Pxtl
I wonder if these speculators are paying cap gains or have found some way to
stretch the principal residence exemption to cover their rental property.

------
the_unknown
Living an hour east of Toronto new houses are going for $800k. No, these are
nothing more than 1400 sqft homes packed together with no room to breathe. A
few years ago those would have been $300-400k (and overpriced at that).

------
bungie4
I ditched Toronto in 1979. Despite having a thriving job market, I see no
compelling reason to return.

Want affordable? Move and setup shop in Elliot Lake. Hey, we can do this job
from anywhere right. A $600K home in T.O is about $75K in Elliot Lake.
Surrounded by woods, hiking, atv, cross country ski, downhill skiing, boating
and all those great things that are 'life' outside of work.

------
ziikutv
Checked out this area where I saw some condos driving on Kippling Street.
Unfortunately, because they are sort of a "ravine lot", it shows that there
are +200 houses in the park it is atop.

[http://prntscr.com/f3w9pu](http://prntscr.com/f3w9pu)

So that green area in the above image is a park. I think the map tiles are
likely segmented incorrectly.

------
havetocharge
The legend on this map is wacky:

1-5 0-1 0-(-4)

So what if the change == 1? Does it fall in the upper or the middle bracket?
Same with == 0.

Also, the % is misleading. The changes are not in percents, they are in actual
units. You can verify this by examining some data points on the map.

